# Using 2 liter pop bottles for food storage



## Billybob123

Does or has anyone ever used those two liter pop bottles for storing food such as rice, beans or dry grains? Just wondering if they work and if I should throw in an oxygen absorber if I use them. I figure they have to be good for something since I throw away about 1/2 dozen a week.


----------



## Meangreen

They work just great and they also make great garden pots to grow food in if you live in place without a lot of space.

2 liter bottle food storage | The Great Northern Prepper

Urban Green Survival: Bottle Garden


----------



## GTGallop

Billybob123 said:


> Does or has anyone ever used those two liter pop bottles for storing food?


YES!



Billybob123 said:


> Just wondering if they work and if I should throw in an oxygen absorber if I use them.


YES! Or one of those nitrogen things that wine lovers use. It fills the void in a wine bottle with Nitrogen to stop the wine from oxidizing.



Billybob123 said:


> I figure they have to be good for something since I throw away about 1/2 dozen a week.


YES!
But I'm also seriously concerned about your consumption of coke and other sodas here.
They are good for more stuff than you can shake a stick at. Just Google them. They make all sorts of stuff out of these.


----------



## indie

From what I understand, all those plastics are porous enough that oxygen will enter anyway, which is why you're supposed to store things in mylar and then plastic buckets, because the bucket provides the rigid structure to protect the mylar and its contents. So if you're using 2 liter bottles, you can probably skip the o2 absorber since the plastic is going to allow o2 to enter. They would work well for short term storage.


----------



## BigWavePrep

I use the gallon 'Arizona' green tea bottles for storing sugar and macaroni noodles. They are PET 7 plastic I think. Don't think I'd leave them longer than 4-5 years.


----------



## paraquack

The soda, water, etc. bottles are made of PETE (Polyethylene terephthalate) is supposed to be a kissing cousin of Mylar, but is more permeable to oxygen than Mylar, especially aluminized Mylar. But I do use them, not very many yet. But as with my aluminized Mylar bags, I use a nitrogen purge plus an oxygen absorber. My first use of PETE bottles was for dog food, which I rotate every year. My first try was using an oxygen absorber only. I was amazed that after about 10 hours, the bottle had "deflated" because of the oxygen being absorbed. When I did more research in PETE and found out it wasn't as good as Mylar, I went to the nitrogen purge plus the oxy. absorber. The nitrogen molecule is large than oxygen and doesn't leak out as easily as oxygen leaks in. So the nitrogen basically stays inside and prevent oxygen from going inside. Plus the oxygen absorber will take care of any oxygen that might get in after a few years or so. You can tell if oxygen is getting inside, because as it is absorbed, the bottle will "deflate" as a warning. Oh, I still wrap the bottles in aluminum foil to keep ultraviolet light off the food. Just checked a checked a bottle of dog food (14 months old) and no sign of "deflation".


----------



## LunaticFringeInc

Yes I use them for beans and rice and salt and sugar. But then I blow though more beans and rice in one month than most people do in a year. I have also found that the 20 ounce soda bottles are about the perfect size for storing a 550 round box of 22 rim fire ammo as well! I also have more than a few 3L bottles that are full of shot for reloading shot shells too.


----------



## sargedog

This talk of storing food in bottles, I have a question. I wonder how long you could keep water in the 2 liter bottles? I know you couldn't keep it for years but I was thinking maybe several months. Just rotate out your bottles to keep them from going bad. What are y'alls thoughts?


----------



## paraquack

All the research I've read, says 6 months and then refill. But could can water like you would vegies. I don't see why not if it's sterile.


----------



## MikeyPrepper

Works for me


----------



## warrior4

I have several gallons of 2L water in pop bottles. Regardless of what you're using them for, make sure they're cleaned out with soap and water first. No need getting bacteria in there and getting everyone sick.


----------

